# Long lasting, durable rubber bands?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking for long lasting and durable rubber bands. UV resistant is a bonus but not nessessary. 

I have a small package of rubber bands I got a couple years ago from a dollar store and I think they are made out of natural rubber. Fast forward to now and it seems they still hold they elasticity on the new rubber bands but it feels like it's already degrading some. You know that semi powder feel when you stretch it.

My rubber bands are stored in a ~19C - 25C A/C home if that info is of use to anyone.

Thanks in advance. Oh prefer to buy local if I can.


----------

